# Filming Partner in Columbus Area



## copeland7 (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking for somewhere to hunt/film in Columbus area. I work for an outdoor production company and also shoot for an up and coming show as well. I am new to the area and looking for a good place to lay down some footage.

I have hunted all my life and only bow hunt so let me know.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Apr 27, 2012)

I have always wanted to get into filming my own hunts.  I have used little cheap camera and had some success.  I just leased some property about 40 min south of columbus that has hogs.  Let me see what the trail cams show and we might try to get on them.


----------



## copeland7 (Apr 30, 2012)

Let me know man, I am always looking for good footage...


----------



## copeland7 (May 2, 2012)

ttt


----------



## copeland7 (May 15, 2012)

ttt


----------

